# OK , HOW DO I POST PICS!!!!!!!



## Jer723 (May 4, 2009)

ok guys i would really know how to get like a profile picture like the avatar. but every time i try to put in the url or anything it says file size is too big, can someone please help me! lol it sounds dumb but im lost here! and it says the same thing when i try to post pics on a thread it says filesize too big, can you guys PLEASE help me! i want to show some real pics without those annoying facebook links! lol. any help would be greatly appreciated.

Jerry

:bang :rant :doh :drool :crazy :!: :!: :!: 

thanks!


----------



## DaveDragon (May 4, 2009)

I think the avatar can't be bigger than 100 x 100 pixels, but I'm not sure. You can use most image editing programs to resize your pic.

To post pics you should get a free PhotoBucket account and follow the instructions here. http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2332 I recommend you reduce your pics to 800 x 600 pixels to speed up displaying them. You can do it yourself or PhotoBuck can do it for you.


----------



## Tux (May 4, 2009)

Actually it's 125x125 for avatars

for attachments it's 256kb

also any photobucket images posted will auto resize to fit the template.


----------

